# Jamon from Spain



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

When I was out with my little one today to buy for my tajin, the market had Jamon, Not just any jamon, but the one from Iberia, were the hogs are feed on acorns. This jamon serrano was the best I have ever eaten.

I went out and bought a bottle of rioja and some dried figs (couldn't find fresh ones ) and some great bread. Yummy stuff folks. hey rachel, I remember you saying you spent many years in spain, Do you have some memories of this incredible ham?
cc


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Well there must be something wrong with me tonight. Please cape chef don't think that I am trying to ruin all of your threads.
Jamon is something that cannot be described... Is unique!!

But some years ago in Cannes Festival there was a kind of B moovie that was taking place around a piece of Jamon...
2,5 hours around, over, in, out a piece of jamon...

The title of the moovie was " Jamon-Jamon"

Of course it was laureated by a prize... Europeans... go figure


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

BTW the price in every european country is very high. What about the States?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I paid $14.00 a pound


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

You are right to complain Cape Chef

I am sorry


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

, Who has had this ham, what are your thoughts
cc


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Wonderful!!! I did not get the acorn nuiance though.


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

There are many types of jamon serrano and Iberico in Spain. The best (and most expensve - of course) is the one made from pigs that are feed only on acorns, like the type you bought CC. Many years ago, Shroom, when Spain was covered in oak trees pigs ate acorns - this gives the ham a distinctive taste which is far superior to anyother type of ham -at least in Spain. It is indeed a great pleasure to eat
In Catalonia, when people eat this type of ham they take very good bread and make pa amb tomaquet with it, using extra virgin oive oil. With the ham on top and some good red wine, it is indeed food fit for the Gods. i am glad that you enjoyed it CC. 
i will try and learn something about the different types of jamon and post what i find out here.

Athenaeus,
i remember JamonJamon. It was a film by Bigas Luna and was very funny. It had all the Spanish macho obsessions in it - bullfighting, jamon, omelette mothers, virgins and whores. it was also Penelope Cruz's first film. 'B-movie' indeed - HAH


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

And Rachel, only you and I have seen this film :lol: :lol:


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

You never know. . .


----------

